# The Uber All Purpose Towel now in 3 Colors



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Take a look now you have 3 color choices for one of our most popular microfiber towels.

You can color coordinate your detailing steps!

Volume discounts are already set up.

Click here to check out the Uber All Purpose Towels.


----------

